
Microsoft wants developers to embrace Microsoft 365 and the Microsoft Graph - john58
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/07/microsoft-wants-developers-to-embrace-microsoft-365-and-the-microsoft-graph/
======
HHCHunter
Good luck tbh, my experience with 365 is it being very end user focused. I
wouldn't embrace it any time soon for development.

